# What color should this be? UPDATED~COLORED



## Sixstardanes (Feb 6, 2009)

Inspired by our guy, Saber, this is a new drawing I did.







Any thoughts/opinions what color I should make it?

*The colored piece is added farther down*


----------



## maplegum (Feb 6, 2009)

Saber's colours naturally!

That sketch is so cute, well done!


----------



## markadoodle (Feb 6, 2009)

pinto of any color---here are a FEW of mine or ones i USED to own


----------



## Doobie (Feb 6, 2009)

I would do a blue roan!

Cause the winter hair is black and the summer coat is grey!!!!


----------



## ~Dan (Feb 6, 2009)

*I would do a silver bay with a flaxen mane and tale, heres a pic of my mare...*


----------



## markadoodle (Feb 6, 2009)

ohh BLUE ROAN!


----------



## Naira3284 (Feb 6, 2009)

BLUE ROAN!!





let me know if you need pics.


----------



## Sixstardanes (Feb 6, 2009)

Ok... I'll give it a go as a Blue Roan.

Would very much like to see pixs of fuzzy wuzzies & not.

Or even partially clipped ones.

But I definately need to see how the color varies.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ferin (Feb 6, 2009)

CUTE! I can't wait to see it once it's colored.


----------



## Brandi* (Feb 6, 2009)

I think a nice chocolate palomino with a flaxen mane and tail would be cute! It's my favorite color of course





P.S. oops I just now noticed you decided on blue roan :



Maybe next time


----------



## Naira3284 (Feb 6, 2009)

No prob!






Oliver (Dare To Dream EK's Savoir Faire)

Oliver as a weanling (best pics for your pic I think)











here he is clipped (ish lol)






un-clipped

(with snow on his back)






IDK what the light spots are on his butt in this pic, but they are usually not there.






his face clipped











He is usually all black with a gray-ish butt, when in his woollies. Once clipped, he is a very light gray all over except for his head, legs, and mane/tail.

Let me know if you need more, I have another Blue Roan, (his daughter) LOL

And have pics of another daughter of his that is also a BR.


----------



## markadoodle (Feb 7, 2009)

Jewel i have tons more


----------



## Naira3284 (Feb 7, 2009)

I cant wait to see it colored!!!!


----------



## Seashells (Feb 7, 2009)

I'd do it in a dirty white, and make the shaved areas sparkle white.


----------



## ponyboi09 (Feb 7, 2009)

here is my roan. She is not as dark as some.


----------



## Sixstardanes (Feb 7, 2009)

Thank you all for your suggestions and photos - all are greatly appreciated!

Once I finish coloring this critter I'll post it.


----------



## Sixstardanes (Feb 7, 2009)

Here it is colored up.

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## ~Dan (Feb 7, 2009)

*WOW Rachel, that really came out nice









*


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 7, 2009)

Beautiful


----------



## Naira3284 (Feb 7, 2009)

I love it!!!!! It is beautiful!


----------



## Reble (Feb 7, 2009)

Fantastic... Good Job....


----------



## ponyboi09 (Feb 7, 2009)

LOVE IT


----------



## picasso (Feb 7, 2009)

That's really cute.


----------



## twilightranch (Feb 8, 2009)

WOW that is really nice


----------



## markadoodle (Feb 8, 2009)

wow it looks so much like mine when i clip her people ask me were my dark brown mini mare went and i just laugh! great job


----------



## Sixstardanes (Feb 8, 2009)

Thank You





I'm trying to think of some cute or clever text to go with it.

One I thought of & I'm using is

"I love a clean shaven Min"


----------



## Naira3284 (Feb 8, 2009)

Sixstardanes said:


> Here it is colored up.Thanks again for the help!



lol to me it looked like the horse would be saying something like:

"Yup, right there, OK, now a little higher."


----------



## Candleliteranch (Feb 9, 2009)

I just saw this. Too cool! I LOVE IT!


----------



## Vertical Limit (Feb 9, 2009)

That is so cute!


----------



## Mona (Feb 9, 2009)

You did such a nice job!! I just love your drawings!


----------

